# decoy trailer



## teamfowlkillers (Feb 7, 2010)

Am debating on hanging my six slot bags or putting a shelf up and have em sitting on the shelf and would they rip if i hung em.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Shelf definately. Done both.


----------

